# Honda HS828s drive cable replacement?



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Can’t find replacement drive cable for HS828s specific info below. 

HS828S vin#SZAK-2000001 to ...

The replacement part no. Shows as Honda 54510-738-C13. But this drive cable doesn’t match the existing cable. The jam nuts are smaller and one end looks like a bicycle brake cable. The existing has a connector at both ends with a hole to pass a clevis pin to attach at both ends. Anyone know the correct part no. Or how to attach the replacement cable?

Thx Tom Newbie :smile2:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the existing cable? 



54510-738-C13 is the cable that goes from the handle bar to the drive pulley clutch. 



Are you looking for the cable that goes from the Hydro transmission to the HST control lever? If so then the part number for that one is 24150-767-000.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

There are 4 HS828's with VIN 2000001 to...

3 have the change cable number as "24150-767-000" (like JnC posted), but there is one (HS828K1 TAS VIN# SZAK-2000001 TO SZAK-2042094) with part number 24150-767-A10 https://www.boats.net/product/honda/24150-767-A10?ref=2fc107efb72c1fe2518aa090be954a5b3211c1bb

Tannersnoo#1, you need to provide a more complete VIN.

HS828K1 TA VIN# SZAK-2000001 TO SZAK-2042180
HS828K1 TAS VIN# SZAK-2000001 TO SZAK-2042094
HS828K1 WA VIN# SZAK-2000001 TO SZAK-2042180
HS828K1 WAS VIN# SZAK-2000001 TO SZAK-2042094


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> There are 4 HS828's with VIN 2000001 to...
> 
> 3 have the change cable number as "24150-767-000" (like JnC posted), but there is one (HS828K1 TAS VIN# SZAK-2000001 TO SZAK-2042094) with part number 24150-767-A10 https://www.boats.net/product/honda/24150-767-A10?ref=2fc107efb72c1fe2518aa090be954a5b3211c1bb
> 
> ...


A10 or A12 will work. I just changed one the other day. the part necessary was A10 but the dealer only had A12 and it fit. 

best tho if you have matching part just in case.


----------



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for the help. It’s fixed!!! The correct part is 24150-767-A10. Some of the other suggestions also worked e.g., ***-A12. I appreciate the help. Tom


----------

